# Puppy doesn't want to go on walk



## Dani_4288 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi everyone, we just get new puppy, almost two weeks with us, he is 10 weeks now, learn him to go on leash but doesn't want to leave front yard. He will go back yard, front yard, but any further giving resistance and want to return back. I have to carry him a block to get him moving, but when we get close he kept running towards the house. Is this normal? How to train him to do walk around the block? Thanks


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wait a couple of weeks and try again.House training,crate training,and getting acclimated to his new home is more than enough for now.When you do try again,take it slow.The sidewalk in front of the house and right back home again.A little farther each time.Everything is new and overwhelming for him now.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

At ten weeks old what vaccines has he had. I didn't even think about taking my pups off the property before all their vacancies. But yes walk in back yard, house, all over property on leash to get him used to it.


----------



## Dani_4288 (Nov 17, 2016)

He has all shoots up to date. So I should wait to have all of them until walking him around the block?


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

dogma13 said:


> Wait a couple of weeks and try again.House training,crate training,and getting acclimated to his new home is more than enough for now.When you do try again,take it slow.The sidewalk in front of the house and right back home again.A little farther each time.Everything is new and overwhelming for him now.


Dogma, Is the 2 week shutdown also advised when bringing home a one year old dog? Just hang at our house with us and the other two dogs, and play in our small fenced in yard? THEN begin short neighborhood walks? Thanks!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

maxtmill said:


> Dogma, Is the 2 week shutdown also advised when bringing home a one year old dog? Just hang at our house with us and the other two dogs, and play in our small fenced in yard? THEN begin short neighborhood walks? Thanks!


I should have mentioned, Dogma, that it will be impossible to keep our two smaller dogs and our shepherd separate in the little house we live in, but I can certainly keep my new dog leashed to me at first. The new dog has been raised with other dogs, including a little bossy chi.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

This is totally normal behavior. He doesn't yet feel safe. Try not to push him too hard and work within his zone of safety. My bet in 2-4 weeks you will see a huge change.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

maxtmill said:


> I should have mentioned, Dogma, that it will be impossible to keep our two smaller dogs and our shepherd separate in the little house we live in, but I can certainly keep my new dog leashed to me at first. The new dog has been raised with other dogs, including a little bossy chi.


The two week shut down is a starting point.It will take as long as it takes for your new addition to get acclimated and relax in his new home.A week or two,a month or two,you'll know it when you're all comfortable with each other and it feels like familyA baby gate or whatever you can rig up so the new dog as well as the other two can relax and absorb their new circumstances is very helpful.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Dani_4288 said:


> He has all shoots up to date. So I should wait to have all of them until walking him around the block?



I never take mine off my property until they've had all their shots.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I would drive somewhere and let him explore. I walked all my pups away from home immediately at 8 weeks. Call the local vets and ask about any incidences of parvo etc.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

lrodptl said:


> I would drive somewhere and let him explore. I walked all my pups away from home immediately at 8 weeks. Call the local vets and ask about any incidences of parvo etc.


It's not only parvo to, depending on where you live, 'worry' about. You've got Weil's disease, which is transmitted through the urine of rats, mice and moles (also other mammals) and Canine distemper, which is transmitted through infected bodily fluids including feces and urine. 
Here, for example, there are hardly any cases of these diseases. But with the increase of "trunk dogs", which are puppy's brought from Eastern Europe to the NL, there is an increase of incidents.
Long story short, better be safe than sorry, even if the chances are super slim. That's my opinion though.


----------



## martinjulio2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

My dog have a same problem


----------



## labX (Dec 7, 2016)

We got ours at 8 week and I would walk her like 3 houses down and back .
Take the dog to a state park on a weekend and let them explore. 



Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

